# need a quick answer



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

hi I was just wondering if i could drive my rc 18 mt by team associated in the snow in winter? I have heard that i can and that i cant. i thought it might ruin my motor or electronics if they got wet but im unsure about it answer quick plz THX!:woohoo::freak:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I would not do it. You get snow in the speed control and it melts it is not good. Also the cold will make the plastic brittle and if You hit somthing it may break easily.


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

ok thx Bud


----------

